# help a poor furry out



## Scrit (Apr 14, 2009)

I am looking to go to my first con sometime this year but as things are looking i may not have a job in time, hence no money to attend any and as my birthday is coming up in a couple months i would love to go to one on my birthday but things are looking grim.  Please if someone can help a furry out and help me to go to my first con ever please contact me at yahoo messenger.

yim=scrit0141


----------



## Shino (Apr 15, 2009)

A little information would be helpful, your general location, your age (i.e. parental consent), how far you're willing to travel, etc.

As far as where to go, there are tons of furcons (sorry, furry conventions) all across the country, hell, all across the world, and there are even more little furmeets (kinda like mini-cons crossed with a party). I'm sure there's something that will work for you.

Check out the complete list thread at the top of this forum, and spend some time filling in your profile. We're willing to help (well, some of us, at least), but don't expect someone to simply write you a check and point you towards a hotel.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Apr 15, 2009)

My advice is that if you don't have a job and therefore no money, do not go to a convention. Hell, I HAVE a job and can't afford it, probably won't be able to for quite some time. That's just how life works.

Save your money, improve your living situation as you like, and get there on your own. Asking for room mates and people to carpool with is certainly an option but, as was said, don't expect hand outs. This is not the place to beg for free money.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 15, 2009)

My advice is do a little research on the con you want to go to and have fun. I don't have much to say cause I have never been to a con before,but, I'm going to one soon.


----------



## Uro (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a job, a furry forum is the last place to be asking for handouts.


----------



## Scrit (Apr 16, 2009)

yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 16, 2009)

Calm down, dude. Those are all valid suggestions.
Particularly Arrow's.

Also, not a lot of folks here are the blindly generous type.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck.

It's pretty naive to go asking people for money....you never know what they might require for payback.

I'm sure you'll be fine...just drink whatever they hand you and you won't remember a thing.


----------



## Shino (Apr 16, 2009)

Scrit said:


> yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.


 
Oookkk... congrats, dude. You just alienated the few people that were considering helping you.

Take your attitude somewhere else.


----------



## Uro (Apr 16, 2009)

Scrit said:


> yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.



MY BIRTHDAY IS COMING UP AND I DEMAND THAT STRANGERS I DON'T KNOW GIVE ME FREE STUFF OR ELSE!!!11

Rofl dude, you're gonna go far with that attitude.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 17, 2009)

Scrit said:


> yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.



*clears throat* My birthday is in 3 days and I want to go to Wild Nights. Everyone should help me because they are a bunch of suckers. LOL LOL!!!!


----------



## Vekke (Apr 17, 2009)

Uro said:


> Get a job, a furry forum is the last place to be asking for handouts.



FA proper, however...


----------



## Zaaz (Apr 17, 2009)

Scrit said:


> yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.



You just killed your odds, and I'm glad you did. It burns me how you showed up out of no where, post count 2, and expect strangers to help fix your problem. Here's the thing: You don't have a problem. In fact, if there were any problem that you do have it's that you expect everyone to fix your problems for you instead of getting off your ass and doing it yourself.

Z


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 18, 2009)

1) Get a mundane job, save up, go to furry con.
2) Learn to draw, make good arts, get commissions, go to furry con.
3) Sell unneeded/unwanted possessions, go to furry con.
4) Don't go to furry con yet.
5) Offer some valuable service/good in exchange for money. Go to furry con.

Seriously, it's not only irrational, it's flat-out rude to come onto a forum for the express purpose of asking people for money. Doubly so when your reply to the expected reaction is strewn with profanity and further begging.

The most valuable thing I'm going to give you is a quote from _Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)_, by one Baz Luhrmann:

"Don't expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you'll have a trust fund. Maybe you'll have a wealthy spouse. But you never know when either one might run out on you."


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 18, 2009)

Go ask your mother. Seriously, why ask total strangers for money and actually expect people to give? First impressions are important, and with your sucky attitude you just ruined any chance that someone on here would "help" you, much less be your friend.
Learn how to save up your money. Even if there was some generous individual on this site to give you enough money to go, (yeah...right) you still wouldn't have learned anything from it. Going to a convention is not a necessity, its a luxury. If you can't afford it, don't do it. 
I have yet to go to one, and I'm going to save up some money before going to one. You should do the same.


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 18, 2009)

:V


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 18, 2009)

still need age and location...  for you so who ever your hero  is  can know where  your close to and if you gonna need a perents ok


----------



## Shino (Apr 18, 2009)

Something tells me we're not going to hear from Mr. Skrit again. Can't say I'm going to miss him, though.


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 19, 2009)

*nods.* i agree  with you there shino....


----------



## DuncanFox (Apr 19, 2009)

Scrit said:


> yes i am looking for a handout from a friendly furry thats willing to help out, if the rest doesnt like it, TOUGH SHIT, i dont give a fuck what everyone else thinks, like i said before, my birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and im looking for a REALLY FRIENDLY furry to help me go to my first ever furry convention.



I'll help you out.  I'll pay for your travel, registration, room, and meals plus some spending cash.

All I ask in return is your collar, wrist, and ankle measurements and a list of your deepest fears.  Don't worry, I'm REALLY FRIENDLY.

Almost forgot, you're over 18, right?


----------



## Shino (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Lol. This post FTW.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 20, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I'll help you out.  I'll pay for your travel, registration, room, and meals plus some spending cash.
> 
> All I ask in return is your collar, wrist, and ankle measurements and a list of your deepest fears.  Don't worry, I'm REALLY FRIENDLY.
> 
> Almost forgot, you're over 18, right?



OMG...I'm putting this in my book of awesome quotes.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 20, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I'll help you out.  I'll pay for your travel, registration, room, and meals plus some spending cash.
> 
> All I ask in return is your collar, wrist, and ankle measurements and a list of your deepest fears.  Don't worry, I'm REALLY FRIENDLY.
> 
> Almost forgot, you're over 18, right?


IMing you :3


----------



## ilobmirt (Apr 21, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I'll help you out.  I'll pay for your travel, registration, room, and meals plus some spending cash.
> 
> All I ask in return is your collar, wrist, and ankle measurements and a list of your deepest fears.  Don't worry, I'm REALLY FRIENDLY.
> 
> Almost forgot, you're over 18, right?




*gets out a tape measure...* =^_~= ~<3


----------



## Meeew (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like a legit offer, I'd take it :3


----------



## Uro (Apr 22, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I'll help you out.  I'll pay for your travel, registration, room, and meals plus some spending cash.
> 
> All I ask in return is your collar, wrist, and ankle measurements and a list of your deepest fears.  Don't worry, I'm REALLY FRIENDLY.
> 
> Almost forgot, you're over 18, right?



Can I take that offer instead? :3
Lul.
But seriously...


----------

